# Pre War Monark Rocket



## Robertriley (Dec 18, 2014)

I was thinking of making a run at this bike.  Does anyone have an idea of a value?


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 19, 2014)

Not sure on value. Looks like it's all there, nice bike. Watch out for snipers.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks like a '41. This is one of those where it would be very tempting for someone to buy and part, especially if they had a Five Bar that needed a tank. The tank can be modified for a Five bar and other parts would fit as well. I'd say somewhere around $600-750 just because of this. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Dec 19, 2014)

thought long and hard about buying that bike last weekend but bought 2 other bikes from the seller and was low on loot.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 19, 2014)

*rocket bike*



 just purchaced this1941 monark rocket for 400.00 from orginal owner.thought it was a good price.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 19, 2014)

i think you would be happy with it.can't beat the shipping cost.it would cost him $130 to ship from Mass. to CAL.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 28, 2014)

Now I see what mine looked like a few decades back!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 28, 2014)

I thought you were trying to cut back on the red bikes


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Dec 28, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I thought you were trying to cut back on the red bikes



Well, it is more of a burgundy color...


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2014)

Yah, I need to cut back on all bikes but it's sooooo hard.   Plus Bri is right, it's more burgundy.  I'd love to have an OG paint black bike. Wink wink...bri


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2014)

I haven't heard back from him Bri.   I'm guessing so sold it.


----------



## tech549 (May 15, 2015)

*rollfast bike ?*

wrong forum sorry guys


----------



## tech549 (Aug 29, 2015)

*elgin guys*

sorry wrong forum


----------



## Hughy liks (Jun 5, 2017)

What's the value of this bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hughy liks said:


> What's the value of this bike.View attachment 477190View attachment 477190




Not much


----------

